# Are These All Spilos?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I have spilo fever ever since i got my new RRS, and was looking around on youtube for the biggest ones i can find and i came across these vids. Was wondering if they were labeled correctly by the posters because there huge!





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WugvXqXlmxk&feature=related[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=803uPuOSbd4&feature=related


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

First : S.maculatus
Second : hard to say without a full flank shot
Third : S.maculatus or S.spilopleura depending on collection point.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Both spilo and mac reach the same size?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Most likely, yes. They are almost identical species, only with different geographical ranges.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

anyone have a mack or spilo close to that size here? id love to see a vid or pic


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

VinceC_69 said:


> anyone have a mack or spilo close to that size here? id love to see a vid or pic


I use to have a 8" sanchezi, theres a thread in the OPEFE section on it.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Those are some nice fish .


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

VinceC_69 said:


> anyone have a mack or spilo close to that size here? id love to see a vid or pic


GG had a huge Mac. Not sure if he still does, but maybe he can post a pic/vid.


----------

